# FET CONSUNTATION QUESTIONS



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi 
im going 4 follow up constaltation on wed and want to do FET in sept can any1 advice me on questions to ask about the FET

my last perioud was 30th june so hopefully 30th aug i can start or is this to soon

thanks

ladyleanne


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya hun,

I was on the May/June cycle buddies with you and got a BFN around the same time, were also going to have FET and were due to start around the 20th August - our nurse said this wasnt too soon after ICSI so you should be fine hun.
Not really sure what questions you need to be asking, i just let the nurse explain the process to me and questioned the bits i didnt understand - to be honest it seems like a much quicker process than ICSI and a lot less hassle too, although the success rate isnt as high.
Good luck with you FET lovey, hope we both get BFP's this time round.

Love Leanne


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

well we both have great names.. lol hope we both get bfp hun and we hopefully be cycle buddies again xx my follow up is wed..25th xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Leanne,

Yeah seems like we will be cycle buddies again, sending positive vibes to us both       - were gonna get BFP's this time. Good luck with your appointment on wednesday, let us know how you get on.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi you two.
I was on the same cycle buddies thread as you both - albeit a week or so behind you both. I've got two snowbabies left so hoping to do have a natural FET cycle soon. I had a biochemical pregnancy and it was a rather drawn out affair with low bHCG numbers rising for just over a week before crashing back down. I have no idea when AF is due. I think I'm ovulating so she could show her face in a couple of weeks then I'll be good to go.

Are you both having natural or medicated FETS?

All the best with your followup Levin

*She xx*


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi She-hulk,

Looks like there could be a few of us off the may/june cycle buddies doing FET at the same time. Im doing a Med FET but not having to down-reg, just taking HRT for a couple of weeks to thicken up womb lining then will have et and have loads of progesterone as well as carrying on the HRT.
Really hope it works for you this time hunnie, i followed you on the cycle buddies thread and was devastated for you when your levels started dropping. Positive vibes coming your way for this go        .

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wotcha

Leanne, I didn't know you could take HRT to thicken up the womb lining - interesting.  I'll most probably be on the viagra again and no doubt Gestone or Cyclogest during the 2ww.  Thanks so much for your kind words  

I went to see Dr Armstrong today with my DH and we had blood drawn for a couple of tests - namely chromosome karyotyping and DQ Alpha testing.  Hopefully the results will be ready next week.

Let's hope we all get sticky BFPs next time around.


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi girls,,, went 4 my follow up 2day, nurse was trying to convince me for medicated FET told her no i want natral, she asked doc and he said he was happy 2 let me do NAT FET   prob sept ..so happy about that,
also im alowed 2 blasto bk nxt time so really hope 2 survive the thow process i have 2 grade 2..one blasto one a bit futher than blasto and 1 grade 3 not yet blastoso that 1 will prob not make it ...but u never know....

wat grade have you 2 got xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Leanne,

This is going to sound really stupid but when i had my et with my failed ICSI i forgot to ask the embryologist what grade my embies were - however the clinic that im at are very, very strict about what they freeze and will only freeze really good ones so they must be ok. Mine were frozen on day 2 so ive got 2 4 cells and 2 2 cells. Im scared stiff that they're not going to survive the thaw. Good luck hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning

LLeanne, I have no idea about the grade of my blasts either.  However, my clinic have a high freeze criteria.  

I'm hoping that AF arrives at the end of this week so that I can get going soon.
Levin, when are you hoping to start?


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

She Hulk - Should be getting started around the 20th of August, just depends on when AF starts. Are you having to down-reg? Im not having to which i find strange cos everyone else on the FET boards seem to be doing it. It should be quite a quick cycle though without the down-regging.

Love Leanne x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

girls.. are you allowed to have FET straigt away after your failed cycle...
also are any of you going acupunture ?

good luck 2 both of u xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Leanne,

My failed cycle was in June so only had to wait a couple of months. Im not doing acupuncture but its something im quite interested in - if this FET doesnt work i might try acupuncture on my next fresh cycle and see if it makes a difference.
Are you looking forward to your FET now. Good luck hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning

AF arrived yesterday so I'll be having 2nd day bloods today -  yippeee.  It feels good to get going again.

Lady Leanne, my clinic told me I could get going at the 2nd bleed and it's a natural cycle anyway so no downregging thank goodness.
When will you get going?

I'm giving acupuncture a miss this cycle - I did it on both previous cycles all to no avail so I'll save the dosh.  Actually I would quite like to try hypnotherapy and will be looking into that at Zita West's today.


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

She Hulk - Yayy on AF arriving, i bet it does feel good to get going again. Ive always fancied hypnotherapy as well but ive no idea where i would get it done up here in Yorkshire - guess i'll have to look into that one.
Good luck with your cycle hunnie.

Love Leanne x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi ..well i tested on 27th june then bled on 30th june and still havent had AF ... so well over due?  my clinic told me i need to bleed this time then on secound bleed can start natural FET..this is all new to me so dont know wats going in... you 2 seem to be going alot earlier than me at this rate i wont b having FET until 10 sept  

also with FET if you dont have a folic wat happenens??

i just want to get going 2 ....im happy 4 you she hulk...

ladyleanne..ps my vlinic goes by scan not bloods ..


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Ladyleanne, what on earth is a folic?
How long is your usual cycle?  It might be worth doing a peestick  

Well day 2 bloods were fine today so I'm booked in for a scan next week - yahooooo!

Thanks Levin hunny - alll the best with your cycle too when you get going.  You too LadyL


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

HI girls

I'm waiting for my AF after suffering m/c three weeks ago. I was on the May/June ICSI site before. Can you girls confirm whether it's much better to just go for ET or wait a little while as I feel a little beaten up by the m/c.....

Thanks
Tracey


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Tracey
So sorry about your m/c  
I would wait hon.  Take some time out to look after yourself and recover.  This whole IF business takes a lot out of one.  Recharge your batteries for now and take time to heal so that you'll be raring to go for the next round.


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

Aww so, so sorry hunnie to hear about your M/C. I agree with She-Hulk thats its probably best to wait just a little while til you try FET, just for your body to get back to normal. Your bodies been through a terrible thing so you definitely need a bit of time for your body to recover then you'll be much better prepared for the FET.

Love Leanne x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

leanne have yoy had a AF sience yoyr last ivf fresh?

tracy hunny soooo sory , please take time out and recover xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Leanne,

Yeah ive had AF since my fresh ICSI, it was only delayed by a couple of days which surprised me a bit, my next AF is due in a few days and then i can start FET. Are your cycles back to normal hun? How are you doing? Hope you are ok.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls

Glad this thread is moving again 

Levin, here's an AF dance for you.























Lady, any sign of your AF yet?
In answer to your earlier question, I don't know what would happen if one didn't ovulate - I the clinic would wait for the cycle as they'd want to wait for ovulation so that the lining would be thick and progesterone at the right levels. Don't worry to much about starting next month - it's virtually round the corner so not long for you now.

Had my scan today - one big follie on the left and lining is looking ok - 5.7mm at the mo. I'm back on the viagra and aspirin today so it's pretty much systems go  I've had some rather noticeable ovulation cramps so I may surge tomorrow.

Hope you're all having a nice day.

*xx*


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

leanne i had period 30th june and not one since i need to have this one then on secound 1 can go again..so prob end sept....

she hulk thats good that the folic is growing...roll on nxt week..4u ...

lods luck ladyleanne


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi gals

Had my surge today so in for another scan and bloods on Monday.  Eeek, it really is all systems go.

Ladyleanne, AF dance for you too:


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

She - hulk - Ooooh it all seems to be going nicely for you, bet you cant wait for transfer, sending you loads of positive vibes for scan and bloods on monday       .
Thanks for the AF dance, still waiting for it though - should have been here today but no signs yet, thought it was gonna mess me about.

Leanne - Hope that AF shows up for you soon chick, im sure it'll be on its way soon. Bet you cant wait to get your FET started.

Love Leanne x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

yer cant wait for it to come...........

im a bit jelous girls a girl that i met at my hospital just went through her first ivf and got a bfp...im happy 4 her but why does it work for some and not others like us?? 
i know i shouldnt get jelous but cant help it..........do u 2 every feel like this x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm more jealous of girls who can get preggers at the drop of a hat - my sister being one of them. She's separated from her hubby but somehow managed to get pregnant during a brief reunion fling 
Anyhoo, here's another AF dance for you both - the ould witch never shows up when you want her to  



















































































































Scan was fine thanks for asking. Clinic will be calling me in a mo re: today's progesterone and I expect I'll be back for another blood test tomorrow. I had immune bloods done to so I guess I'll get those results at the end of the week  How are you both?


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hun do u have to travel far..wat clinic u at does it get on your nervers keep traveling to and from for blood tests ...good luck hunny ...if all is wen can u have fet...how many u got left xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi She-Hulk and Leanne,

She-hulk - Glad your appointment went well chick. Do you have to go back for a blood test tomorrow? Hope it goes ok. Im doing fine thanks, think AF is on its way so hopefully i should be able to start taking my HRT tomorrow all being well.

Leanne - I totally understand the jealous feeling, it does feel like its just not fair for us. Ive avoided joining a cycle buddies thread for this FET cos last time i felt worse knowing that so many people seemed to be getting BFP's on their first goes but it didnt happen for me - i know that sounds really bad but to be honest i think its something we must all feel at one time or another.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi gals

Levin, I've stayed away from the cycle buddies thread too - it was just too painful last time seeing so many of the others preggers and talking about their scans and things.  I forgot all about that  :'

The clinic's only an hour door to door so it's not too much of a bother though this morning I just wanted to stay in bed    Yeah, it'll be daily bloods now till transfer as the clinic will want to ensure that my progesterone levels are doing what they should be doing.  So how does your protocol work levin?  HRT for how long and then what?
I have two 6 days blasts which can go in 6 - 9 days post ovulation.  All being well, they should go back towards the end of the week.  Hope AF arrives soon for you both.


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya She-Hulk,

I just start HRT when AF arrives and take it for about 2 weeks, they get me in for a scan to check womb lining and if its thick enough they'll tell me to start taking progesterone and get me in a couple of days later for et. Still waiting on this blooming AF though, i thought it was about to start last night but so far nothing  .
Its great that you've got blasts to go back, not long til they go back home now. 

Love Leanne x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

leanne im glad its not just me then xx we both still waiting 4 this af hurry up witch!!!!!!            out thr box pls....

she hulk how do u find the argc with everything that has gone on involveded in press with that man.....is it realy that good

luck 2 u both xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls

The clinic is fine - it's all rather hectic at the moment because the teachers have descended.
The press for some unfathomable reason have a bee in their bonnet about Mr T - maybe the fact that he is foreign?  I really don't know.  I would have thought that a pioneer as himself should be lauded for the tireless work he has done and continues to do 7 days a week.  He is utterly dedicated to his profession and to helping woman acheive their dream.

I'm waiting for them to call me later - I would really like transfer tomorrow.

An sign of AF for either of you yet?


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi She-Hulk,

Hope you manage to have your transfer tomorrow. Still no sign of AF, its really annoying me now.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gosh Leanne, I wonder where she is 
Have you peed on a stick?
My transfer was indeed today - both frosties survived the thaw so now a 10 day wait.
Any idea of how many brazil nuts I'm supposed to eat a day?

*xx*


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

i think it is seven brizel nuts hun ..ohhh i really hope it works hunxxx roll on 10 days ..no AF for me 2 .....it keeps felling like it is coming ..now it dont its making me very cross !!!   

dont forget to keep us updated with results hun xx

levin how u...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Pee on a stick - that usually brings it on for me if I'm late   
7 nuts!  Good grief - that many?   I better get cracking then.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought it was 5 brazil nuts but what is a nut or two between friends- I used to wonder if the M&S chocolate covered ones would count?
 for you and the 10 days
L x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I've only had 2 - I wrongly thought that'd be enough.
Thanks JJ.


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

She Hulk - Congrats on both your embies surviving, hope they're getting nice and snuggly now. I thought it was 5 brazil nuts too.

Leanne - Any sign of AF yet.

Well my AF put in an appearance yesterday so im on the HRT now, yayy. Gotta dash, time for work - wont be on for a few days as off to Edinburgh so just want to say good luck to you both.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning all

Great news on starting Leanne.  Have fun in Edinburgh too!  I hope the weather's good up there for you.

Any news from you LadyL?


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

no sign...felt like it was coming yesterday but no sign... do you think i should go bk for FET wen this af comes as its my first one from 30th june which was the embryos coming out ??( not a prop perioud then)

how u feeling she-hulk any signs??


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning girlis

I hope that AF has finally arrived LadyL!

Leanne, how was Edinburgh?

No symptoms apart from terrible wind thanks to the cyclogest


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just got back from Edinburgh and had a fab time, but got to go to London with work tomorrow so wont be back on til the weekend.

She-Hulk - That cyclogest is awful isnt it - How many do you have to take? When is test day?

Leanne - Any signs of AF yet? If i were you id have a chat with your clinic, you never know they might let you start on your next period - its worth asking.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Glad you had a nice time in Edinburgh.  Yeah, the cyclogest is a pain but the after effects are becoming less erm dramatic shall we say which is a relief.

Leanne, any news at all from you?


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi had scan 2day no af because of pcos so he said i can start FET now if i do it will b medicated n will b ready 4 FET early oct,,, prop going 2 do that but am slightly woried about medicated...she-hulk can u give me any experttice info on wat will b happenung wen xx

any news from u??wen do u test xx 

hi levin


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hiya

My FET was natural though so I'm not too sure of how a medicated cycle works.  Levin's on a medicated FET so I'm sure she can assist.

I test on Monday  

Have a nice weekend.
xx


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

good luck 4 tom hun xx i hope it works 4 u xx make sure u tell us your news xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Leanne and She-Hulk,

She-Hulk - OOOH ive got my fingers firmly crossed for tomorrow, really, really hoping you get a BFP. Sending loads of positive vibes your way                   .

Leanne - Hi hun, im on a medicated cycle but my clinic seems to do it differently from most. All ive had to do is take HRT tablets since last friday, im in tomorrow for a scan and if my womb linings thick enough i'll be in for ET in a few days. I think that most clinics make you down-reg first though so that is probably what you'll have to do and then start on the HRT after that. Its great that they've said you can start now rather than having to wait. The HRT isnt too bad, had a few dizzy spells but medication can treat everyone differently so i wouldnt worry yourself about it too much.

Well im in for my first scan tomorrow and im hoping that my womb lining is thick enough, if not i'll have to go back for another scan in a few days.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo girls - it worked.  Unbelieveable  
Fingers crossed it's a sticky one.
Levels were 115 today - I held out and didn't use a single pee stick.  

Oooh, how was your scan Levin?  I hope your lining is nice and juicy and thick.  When are  you likely to have transfer?

Thanks LadyL - I hope you can get going soon.


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

She-Hulk - Yayyy, huge congrats hun on your BFP        thats brill news. Sending you loads of sticky vibes.

Well went for my scan today and im ready for ET. My womb lining was 11.3mm which is plenty thick enough. My transfer will be either wednesday or thursday, they're going to thaw them out wednesday morning and then make the decision whether to stick them straight back in or leave them a day to see which develops best. So i start the cyclogest tonight.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Awww, thanks Leanne.  
Great news on your lining!  Sounds perfect for your embies to embed and get nice and comfy    How many days old are your snowbabies?


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

oh hun  on your   hun excellent i hope this is the 1 4 u hun xx wen do you go 4 scan hun xxwell done 4 not doing pee stick xx

levin thanks 4 your advice i started down reg 2 day so am now a few week behind you girls

she hulk im soooooooooooooooooo happy 4 you you deserve it       

ladyleanne


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oooh, thank you ladyleanne and well done on starting your cycle   .  My fingers and toes are firmly crossed for both of you     

No idea of a scan date yet - am back for more bloods tomorrow as my progesterone was on the lowish side.  Had an evil Gestone injection in my butt tonight - yuck!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she hulk

i have been following your 2ww 

well done


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you kindly Kara 
Good luck for test day - not too long for you now. How're you feeling? Hang in there!

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie to let you know that i had my transfer yesterday and that i have a 6 cell and a 3 cell on board, both frozen on day 2.

Leanne - Hows the down-regging going hun? 

She-Hulk - How are you chick?

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Well done Leanne - you are now PUPO   
Plenty of rest and fluids for you now!

LadyL, hope the downregging's going ok.

I've now a new set of worries - wretched HCG isn't doubling. Am in tomorrow morning for another test - it's one hurdle after another.
I'm trying to stay positive as my clinic aren't unduly worried just yet 

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with your bloods she hulk

im a little nervous now to say the least


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Kara.
So sorry about your biochemical and miscarriage.  Did you have any frosties from your last tx?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep i got 4 frosties that is what i have just used....

any news on your levels?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Sorry to but in girls but just wanted to let She-hulk know i have everything crossed for you, congrats on your  , come on levels, [fly]double double[/fly]!! I was on 2ww with you last time, i did get BFP but m/c last week so am hoping to do FET asap.
         

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Good luck to levin aswell, i remember you too      

Julia
xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks girls 

Kara, have you had ET then?

Hi Julia, yes I remember you. I am so sorry about your miscarriage. What a horrid thing to happen  
How soon can you start your FET?

Levin, hope your 2ww is going nicely  When's your test date?

LadyL, I hope the downregging's going well for you.

My numbers, while not exactly doubling are much better and my clinic are happy. I'm back in on Monday again for more bloodletting.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

*xx*


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi girls..she hulk i realy hope they keep rising 4 u hun x
levin..good luck with 2ww ..yer wen do u test...how many embryos u have left 

im doing ok still fells very weired to not b injecting ect...much happeir than fresh cycle...so much easeir xx levin wat hormon replacements was you om im going to b on pylouvour(something like that!) but am little concerned cause i have 2 take asprin to prevent blood clots...did u have 2 do that ??

hi to other ladies 

ladyleanne


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

She-hulk - i have appointment on Friday to discuss our options, hopefully November but not sure how long i will have to wait for. I have read that it is about 2 AF's but i don't get them naturally so not sure what they will do with me!!

Good luck to all

Julia
xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Julia - So, so sorry to hear about your miscarriage hunnie  , hope you and DH are doing ok and that you can start your FET as soon as possible. Our clinic made us wait 2 AF's as well.

She - Hulk - I really hope those levels keep going up for you hun, it must help to know that your clinic are quite happy though. I'll have my fingers firmly crossed for you chick.

Leanne - Hiya hun, im on Climaval HRT pills but havent been told to take aspirin, on the paperwork they gave me after ET it said not to take any aspirin. I wouldnt worry though lovey cos your clinic will know what its doing. I test on the 21st, my clinic really drag out the 2ww. I dont have any more frosties left, i told my clinic to thaw out all 4 and see which were best - but as it went 2 didnt survive the thaw anyway.

Good luck to everyone.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i had et and got a bfn today.....numb at the moment

great to see your levels are looking good hun


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

kara76 sory 2 here that hunxxtry to rest and keep your head up hun xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Kara I'm so sorry hun - this whole IF thing is so cruel  

Julia, I had to wait for 2 AFs too.  Take this time out to look after yourself  

LadyL, don't worry about the aspirin - I was on it and still am.  

Leanne, hope you are getting through your 2ww without too much stress


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Does anyone know what happens if you don't get natural AF's like me

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

juliag..i think u will prob b able to go straight to FET but medicated thats wat happened to me ,,, and am currently going through medicated FET xx good luck to u hope your clinic sorts u out n lets you start medicated fet xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Eloooo girls.

It's all very quiet









Hope you're all fine and dandy.

Not long now till test day Leanne - how're you feeling? Hope the 2ww isn't stressing you out too much 
      

Julia, sounds like you'll be on medicated FET. Have you spoken to your clinic yet?

Kara, I hope each day is lessening the pain and that you and DH are looking after yourselves 

LadlyL, are you still downregging?

My levels are behaving themselves and more than doubling every 48 hours which is a relief. I have another test on Friday and am hoping they'll give me a scan date for next week.

TTFN
*xx*


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

She-hulk - fantastic news about your levels, woo-hoo you are pregnant!!!    I have an appointment on Friday so will let you know what they say.

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Julia and good luck for Friday


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi she-hulk thanks 4 asking x just finished tablets to make my AF come then will go on tablets to help build up womb lining then my lovely babies can come bk in mummy  
prop trensfer 1st week of oct oh i hopr it works..had realy bad time last few days being negitive but feel ok now if its ment to b it will x

glad your levels are rising hun   do you recemend 2ww rest as i did this last time  still got bfn but read other posts which said to move as this helps bllod flow so dont quite know wat to do xxxthis time ??

levin only few days till test date good luck xxx have u reyurned to work xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Leanne,

Things are really moving along for you now arent they - only a few weeks til your babies will be back where they belong.
I had the day after transfer off work and then went back as normal, i figured that i got a bfn last time when i stayed at home doing nothing - so i might as well try carrying on my life as normal this time. A nurse at my clinic had said to carry on as normal too to keep the blood flowing.

Julia - Is it your appointment tomorrow hun, if so good luck and i hope they give you an idea when you can get going again.

She-hulk - Glad those levels are rising hun, it must be such a relief. How are you doing?

Love Leanne x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

yer i was thinking of the excact same hing hun wen we both got bfn we had 2ww off but i was reading lods posts that said if you carry on normal they got bnp so you never know ? xx good luck 4 your test day hun xx i bet work keeps you ocupied dont it as well which helps xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls,

just to let you know i have had my appointment and i am starting medicated FET in November. I am off on holiday in October so i am to ring them when i get back and they will start me on provera to bring on AF and then i will start d/r on CD1. They said they will thaw out 2 embies at a time, i have 6. 

How has everyone else found FET, have all the embies thawed properly or just some, what is the general percentage for the amount to thaw properly??

Good luck to all

Julia
xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning gals

Levin, are you going to test early?  When was your ET?

LadyL, I'm glad things are moving nicely along for you.  Just a couple of weeks now and you'll have your embies back on board which will be great.

Julia, I think it's a marvellous idea to go on hols to recharge your batteries and recuperate.  Where are you going?  Hope somewhere nice and sunny.  I had only 2 6 days frozen blasts and was prepared to lose one of them as the clinics thaw success rate is 70%.  We were very lucky and both survived.  However it was a very nerve wrecking morning as they were thawed on the morning of ET.  How many frosties do you have?

What's everyone up too this weekend?  We are off to Bluewater then on to see DH's folks for a cuppa.  It's hard to have a social life at the moment as DH has to administer my 7:30pm gestone every day    I've got more bloods tomorrow and am hoping to have a scan date for next week  

Enjoy the weekend.
xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi She-hulk,

We are going to Turkey (Gumbet) for a week, hopefully it will be nice and hot!! We have 6 frosties, 4 day 1's and 2 day 2's!!

Good luck with your next blood test.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

julia i find fet much eaiser as my clinic dont use injection metheod  for fet which realy is a plus 4 me as i hate them xx only waiting 4 AF is a little worring ,i to have very inregular cycles and took prova to bring on AF fresh cycle i got my AF 3 days l8tr so all was well but now im 3day and no sign  bit stressed y it hasent come n dont feel like its cominf  xxhope you dont get this xx but its a lot better than fresh cycle defently xxx i have 3 frozen blastos xx hope thy make it xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Thanks ladyleanne,

I have had provera several times before, shortest time for AF was 1 day and longest 12 days, pain in the   isn't it!!! Hope it comes soon.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks julia thats good to know ...it will come but may take a little longer xx thanks xx hope you have a lovely holiday xx

levin ..how r u ...

she - hulk good luck 4 your bloods n scan xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Julia - Glad you can get your FET started quite soon. We had 4 embies and we decided to thaw them all to see which were best - 2 survived and 2 didnt make it so it was 50% for us - i read somewhere that that was about the norm as well. Good luck hun.

She-Hulk - Think i may test a day early. My clinic makes us wait 18 days which would take me to friday, but its my day off thursday so im gonna get it over and done with then cos if it doesnt work i can stay at home and cry.

Leanne - How are you doing hun? Hope the down-regging is going well and that it wont be long til your embies are back where they belong.

Love Leanne x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Leanne - good luck for your test honey, have you got any symptoms??     

She-hulk - hope the blood test went well!!  

Hi to everyone else

Julia
xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning

Levin, I can't believe your clinic make you wait that long - it's a 2 and a half week wait!  How're you bearing up?  Any symptoms?  

Julia, when are you off then?  Lucky you!  Bet you can't wait.

Leanne, hope downregging's going well.

Well my levels had more than doubled yesterday so I have a scan booked for Wednesday morning.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

she-hulk - that is fantastic, bet you can't stop smiling!! We are going on our hols 4 weeks on Friday(19th Oct), seems ages away yet but nice to have something to look forward to.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

she-hulk - forgot to say, good luck for Wednesday, i will have everything crossed for you!!!     

Julia
xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Julia.
4 weeks will fly by - you should have a little ticker


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

good idea she-hulk, will sort it now!!   

Julia
xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

She-hulk - Good luck for your scan on wednesday hun, you must be so excited.

Julia - Oooh wish it were me going on a nice holiday.

Leanne - How you doing hun?

Well ive been in absolute agony with AF pains today, been having them since friday but today ive been doubled over and i never normally get them this bad when AF is here, been having really sharp shooting pains down one side as well so im a bit worried - just hope i can make it to test day this time cos i didnt make it last time and i was gutted.

Love Leanne x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Good luck Leanne, i really hope the pains are a good sign that it has worked for you    

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi i also hope its a good sign hun xx i realy  think u should test early cause your clinic 18 days ....brings u to normal test day today 14 day ...good luck xx

hi juilia n she-hulk hows your blood she-hulk ??

still waiting 4 my AF its 5 days now last time with pravour i came 3 days   i know juilia said she had 12 day b4 so thats mayb normal....really anyoing xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope AF arrives soon for you Leanne.
Here's an AF dance to bring it on

       
No more pesky bloods for me now which is a relief - just the scan on Wednesday.

Levin, your pains could be a good sign - I hard some sharp stabbing pains in the groin area.  Will you test tomorrow?  You're being very disciplined waiting till Thursday!  I'm brickin it about the scan to be honest  

Nice ticker Julia!


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just to let you all know that ive tested this morning and its a lovely BFP, yayyyyy. Ive done 2 tests cos i didnt believe the first one - i cant believe it.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

*Woooo hooooooo*








[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Fantastic. I knew those pains were a good sign.


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi   levin.....that means all 3 of us are pregnent...YES I TO AM 6 WEEKS  pregnent....went 4 a scan to see why i havent bleed and he said well wat would you say if i told you your preg ....i went OMG he said yer heart beat n yock sack all there everything is fine i have a scan pic and cant bleieve it was natrally conceved !!!!!!!!!!!!! girls we can all get big n fat together!!!!!!!!!!!! 

only prob now cause had prova witch makes your womb lining bleed i have to have daily glistone (i think she-hulk is on it) and provyera 3x day n metformin 3x day n cyclogist 3xday n asprin 1x day sooooooooooo much 2 remember xx BUT who cares im pregnent                      im so happy xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

OMG ladyleanne - what A shock that must have been, congrats!!

          

well done you, take care and enjoy your pregnancy!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Leanne,

Wow thats brilliant news - bet you were completely shocked by that. That really is fab        .

Love Leanne x


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks girls it was the bigest shook ever!!!!!!!!!!! 

she-hulk how r u xxx r u still on dailey glistone injections hun  xx their horible arnt they xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Ladly Leanne

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

      
           








































































What fabulous news. If you recall (see page 2) I told you to do a pee stick!!
You must be as pleased as punch.
Yeah, I'm on daily gestone (one and a half vials), 3 cyclogest, 2 Clexane and baby aspirin. To be honest, the clexane is worse that the gestone. If you ice up the area for 5 mins beforehand it really isn't too bad.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

LadyLeanne - just wondering, when you were starting your medicated FET did you start d/r without getting AF first,(i know you have just got natural BFP yeahhhhh) i have been told i have to have provera first to bring on AF then will start d/r on CD1 which will bring on another AF then will have HRT to thicken lining up. I just thought it seems strange to have provera 1st when d/r will bring on AF anyway??

Thanks

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

no hun we unlucky pep who dont have naral cycle have to have prava as well cause the down reg may not bring in the AF so u have to have both unfortantly xx but tablets r fine xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

All quiet here.  How's it going girls?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi She-hulk - have you had your scan yet??

Julia
xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

JuliaG said:


> Hi She-hulk - have you had your scan yet??
> 
> Julia
> xxxx


Hi Julia
I've had 2 scans and am having a 3rd tomorrow.

Not long till your hols you lucky thing!


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

just the 1 then??  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

My clinic are OTT where monitoring is concerned


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I meant 1 baby!!!     

Julia
XXXX


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi girls just got bk from grt.yarmoth xx had nice weekend away ... feel a little sick but enjoying every minute f pregnency am so happy xx

my nxt scan 11th oct ,,9 weeks xx wish it was earlier xx ...yr she-hulk 1 or 2 on board xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry, yes, 1 bun in the oven   

11th isn't too far away LadyL - just 10 more days for you.


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks hun hows everything your end...livin wens your first scan ...

she-hulk have u gone to own gp yet to get refered nhs ?? xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Levin, *where * are you??

Yeah, am seeing gp next week. Hopefully they can book me in for the 12 week scan. Speaking of scans, today's scan was fab. We went to the Birth Company which is just round the corner from my clinic. We heard bun's hearbeat which was just amazing and I got a report and a picture. Heart was going at 180bpm - such a relief. When I miscarried the heartbeat was sluggish which is never a good sign 

Lady, you should get a ticker for your scan date.

Julia love, how are you doing today?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I am a bit ill today, i have been having on/off headaches since m/c but in last few days i have had a constant ache in my head, my eyes have been saw and i feel dizzy and not with it    I have since doctor twice, Friday they said to get eyes tested and it could possible be a migraine, eyes tested and slightly long sighted and tried migraine pills, still there even though i have stayed off computer and not been straining my eyes. I went again yesterday cos wasn't convinced by what they decided was wrong and different doctor tested my blood for low iron(came back as normal) and told possible a tension headache. I still feel really wierd, i hate feeling ill especially when i don't know what is causing it. Fell    2day cos wnat to feel fine for holiday!!

Everyone else seems to be doing great, sorry for the miserable post but is this dull headache is getting on my nerves. Good luck all.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Awww Julia - it does sound awful love.  
The dizziness sounds worrying.  
What are  you taking for the headaches?  Yes, it's a good idea to stay away from the 'puter till you feel better.  I would recommend acupuncture - have you had it before?
I do hope you feel better soon hun


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry ive not been around for a while, had a bit of a panic last week cos i started bleeding on friday - it totally freaked me out and ive spent the whole of the weekend in tears. My clinic refused to do me a scan because they were adamant they wouldnt see anything so i got in touch with a local EPU and they got me in today for a scan. There are 2 heartbeats, although 1 fetus is measuring 3 days smaller than the other so they're not sure whether that will be a problem or whether it'll catch up but im over the moon with that, its reassured me quite a bit. They dont know whats been causing the bleeding so i just have to rest as much as i can but im chuffed that we saw heartbeats at 6 weeks.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Awww, Leanne, I wish you'd told us hon. I was wondering where you were 
Anyhoo, great news on seeing 2 heartbeats! How super. I'm glad the bleeding has stopped and hopefully the other twinny will catch up.
I can't believe that your clinic wouldn't scan you   
Bleeding - though alarming is very common in pregnancy. Do rest up and take it easy with your precious cargo.

xx


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

levin how great xx twins yer     so hope bleeding stops hun xx are u off work xxx resting xx

julia hope u get wel xx

she hulk ...........grat about hertbeat xx i wounder if i will get to listen yo my babes heatbeat xx

i bet you both cant wait till 12 weeks ....i cant xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

When's your scan LadyL?  Are you waiting for 12 weeks?  I have a 10 week one next week - nothing this week for me which feels strange as I've had one every week since 6 weeks.  Still, it'll save £100  

Julia, I hope you're feeling better hon.

Leanne, how're you?


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi She-hulk,

Im not doing too good, the bleeding has gotten much, much worse and i spent most of yesterday in A&E - but unfortunately they dont have scanning facilities on a sunday - so ive got to go back in this afternoon to find out for definite whether ive miscarried or not. Im completely fed up of all this now.

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh god - you poor thing - what a stressful time you are going through.  I hope the scan later on today brings some reassuring news.  Lots of ladies do bleed in early pregnancy and in fact througout their pregnancy and go on to have healthy babies. What time is your scan?


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi She-hulk,

Its at 2.20, im really scared cos since saturday i havent felt sick anymore either and i was really suffering before. Im sure all this bleeding cant be a good thing    . 

Love Leanne x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Not long till the scan now so try to stay positive hun.  I was only reading about Kerry Katona last week ( ) - she had bleeding (and apparently she always bleeds during her pregnancies) and the scan confirmed that bubs was fine.  I have my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

oh livin my thingers are crossed 4 you xx i hope all is ok hunny xx did your clinic give u cyclogest pure progestine as this is supose to suport your babe xxxxxxxxxxxxlove n hugs 2 you xxxxxxxxxxxx

she - hulk i had a 6 week scan then 3week wait now thursday i will have 9 week scan xxxxxx have done 2 pee sticks since scan both lovely positives xxxxxxxxxxxxx cant wait till thurs xx after 12 weeks is it realy safe xxxxx im woried all the time and feel very hevey in my belly r u getting this ...also terible lower bk ache xxx good lck 2 your 10 week scan xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls,

sorry not been on for a while but have been feeling rubbish    I am stressed out apparently(without even realising it) and last week started having panic attacks~(scared the life out of me). I have been taking some herbal pills to de-stress and seems to be doing the trick, i feel much better today, last week i was a nervous wreck, didn't want to do anything or be left alone, it was awful    Hoping i am just having a bad week and all will be ok soon!!

Levin - i hope all was fine at your scan   

Hi to Ladyleanne and She-hulk

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

My scan went well today thankfully, theres still 2 lovely little heartbeats in there. They found a patch of bleeding at the side of one of my twins - apparently most of the time this will just re-absorb on its own, although it could turn into a blood clot and grow bigger in which case it would become a problem. Just hoping it re-absorbs. Ive still got another scan booked at my IVF clinic tomorrow as well so im going to get them to check it out as well.

Love Leanne x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Leanne - what a relief, i am so pleased all is well!!  

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gawd Leanne - I am so relieved (won't say I told you so  )
Brilliant news that your 2 little ones are still on board.  Yaaaay!    

Julia, I'm glad the tablets are working.  Not long till your hols which will totally de-stress and unwind you.  

LadyL, good luck for Thursday's scan.

xx


----------

